# Where-O-where has my apps-tv gone?



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened to Apps-tv?

I lost it the other nite and it came back. 

I haven't seen it for the last 2 days. 

Amber alert!

Should I worry? Has anyone else noticed a problem?


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I don't know what is going on - but I am having problems too - so it's not just you. Sometimes I get it to appear by clicking on the IP address and getting the message about a server not being found - I choose to keep it in the list and then it appears as normal.


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, it should be up again. I've been traveling a bit lately and our new house here in Uganda has very poor reception on the cell phone I use for internet access making any web use really painful. 

My monitoring will be very sparse over the next 6 weeks or so but hopefully it will stay up a bit.


----------

